# Fuchs Titan Race Pro S???



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just ordered from opie oils some of this for my little mazda to protect the engine when giving it a pasting on track, question is, is it any good, i've been using millers cfs competition oils for a few years but prices seem to have shot up lately, the Fuchs was £41.50 a gallon whereas the millers in the same spec 5w40 was £55 a gallon, how do the two compare? have i done the right thing? All feedback will be greatly appreciated:thumb:
Also ordered some Fuch's Titan xtr 10w40 for the other halfs V6 omega as it was a rediculoiusly good price, feedback on this will also be appreciated, many thanks upfront, Mark:thumb:


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

i've been using it in my evo for 2 years, with alots of trackdays. very good oil.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

5w40 Titan Race Pro S in my Accord Type R as recommended by Opie. 

Not used the Millars so i can't compare, but the Fuchs is popular with ATR owners, including those who put them on the track.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

OH's E36 has been run on nothing else for the last 6 years, I swear by it - not cheap but what price the best engine protection


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fuchs Pro S is just the rebranded Silkolene Pro S (as Fuchs was the parent company).

Silkolene was/is very popular with performance car drivers. I've been running Silkolene/Fuchs in my EVO too. It's not the cheapest of oils. Millers oils are just a good though.

Chris.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Have been running Fuch Titan Pro S 5W-40 in my Civic since day one. Gives me good piece of mind that all is well at daft RPM's.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep no problems here, ran it for 5 yrears in my 360 bhp Subaru.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

its an ester based high grade oil which I have used in various cars, I totally rate it!

Gonzo, isn't it a bit thin for an impreza?? I thought 10w 60 high grade was best suited to tuned Scoobies


----------

